# changement DD sur iMac 233 rev A HELP!!!!



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2002)

ma config: bondi blue 233, DD4Go, 192 Mo de ram Mac OS 8.6
j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un DD de 20Go de marque Maxtor.(ultra ATA 100 7200trs/mm)
j'ai démonté la machine ( et là pour ceux qui hésiteraient, j'ai mis 25 mn et je ne suis pas bricolo), changé le DD et remonté la bête.
j'ai démarré en mettant le disque d'install de Mac Os 9.2.2 d'un copain qui vient d'acquérir le nouvel imac.
l'ordi a reperé le nouveau DD , j'initialise le DD avec outil disque dur et j'ai installé le nouveau système, qui d'après le message a réussis.
en redémarrant, le point d'intérrogation est apparu en alternance avec le sigle Macos.
et là rien. j'ai donc remis le cd d'install et redemarrer sur lui  pour selectionner dans le tableau de bord "démarrage" le disque de démarrage.
et je redémarre et là encore le  "?".
je redémarre sur le disque de techtool pro 3.0.6 (la derniere version) et je lui fait testé le fichier système et là il me dit que la ROM est indisponnible.
je redémarre avec le CD 8.5 et je formate le DD. et j'installe le systeme 8.5. installation réussie et je redémarre et là toujours le "?"
en désespoir de cause j'ai redémonté (10 mm) le DD et remis l'ancien pour pouvoir lancer cet appel AU SECOURS !!!!.
voila merci de vos réponses éclairées.


----------



## blackhole (28 Avril 2002)

fait une mise-à-jour du firmware si ct iMac en a un.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2002)

merci mais c'est déja fait je crois puisque sur le disque actuel je suis en 8.6.


----------



## salamèche (28 Avril 2002)

lorsque tu lance l'outil disque dur tn mac reconnait-il le nouveau disque?
Moi qu'and j'ai installé le mien ça a marché de suite.Fait les mises a jour firmware.
A tu partitionné: si tu partitionne installe ton OS sur une partition de moins de 8 go


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2002)

je veux bien faire les mises à jour firmware mais lesquelles ? et si je les fait à partir de mon ancien DD est-ce que ça marchera avec le nouveau? ( vu que je ne pourrais pas acceder au net avec le nouveau).


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par xoon:
*je veux bien faire les mises à jour firmware mais lesquelles ? et si je les fait à partir de mon ancien DD est-ce que ça marchera avec le nouveau? ( vu que je ne pourrais pas acceder au net avec le nouveau).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le firmware de ton iMac n'a rien à voir avec ton disque dur, les mises à jour firmware se produisent au niveau de la rom. donc rien à craindre.


----------



## jeje (29 Avril 2002)

Salut!

moi aussi j'ai un iMac RevA 192Mo / 20 Go 7200

la solution est simple : ce iMAc ne sait pas gérer plus de 8Go pour la première partition :

(d'ailleurs c'est indiqué dans le readme de Mac OS X)

Donc il faut partionner ton disque dur avec comme première partition 8 Go maxi.

Personnellement j'ai 4 partitions :
8Go 'iMac X"
240 Mo 'swap"
400 Mo 'classic"
10 Go 'iMac"

Il faut mettre ton système 9 ou X sur cette partition pour démarrer.


Bon remontage!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2002)

hourra, c'est bon j'ai compris et je remercie tout le monde pour ces précieux conseils. mais c'est quand même bizarre qu'il faille une partition de moins de 8 g pour démarrer. les mystères de l'informatique.,
?


----------



## iBen (29 Avril 2002)

Ben, c'est qu'il n'est plus tout jeune le bondi blue... 
[j'ai eu le même pb que toi mais j'utilisais osX dessus, l'installeur refusait carrement d'utiliser ma première partition qui faisait qqchose comme 10 go]


----------



## manumac (30 Avril 2002)

j'ai eu le même problème que toi quand j'ai mis 40 Go dans mon révision B. Il suffit de zapper la PRAM (alt+pomme+P+R au démarrage jusqu'au deuxième bruit de reset) lors du reboot après changement, et cela fonctionne. la limitation à 8 Go de la première partition, c'est uniquement pour MAC OS X.
Sous 8 ou 9, j'ai fonctionné sans problème avec une seule partition de 37 Go.

Cordialement,
manumac

PS mille excuses a iben à qui j'ai mailé en privé par erreur (je n'étais pas encore enregistré). c'était pour xoon

oups.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

bien à ce stade je ne sais plus qui écouter car maintenant voilà qu'on me dit que ça marche avec une seule partition.

bon mais si je partitionne mon disque dois-je installer sur chaque partition un os pour que cela fonctionne.

et pensez vous que je puisse utiliser le cd d'install de Mac os 9.2.2 d'un copain livré avec son imac 2 (LCD) tout neuf.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

ah oui j'oubliais de dire que je suis actuellement en Mac OS 8.6.

puis je aussi  augmenter ma ram jusqu'à 320 Mo sur un bondi blue rev A.


----------



## mercutio (30 Avril 2002)

L_O,

Voyez vous une réelle différence d'accès disque avec un DD à 7200 tour ?
sous os 9 et sous X ?

merci


----------



## salamèche (30 Avril 2002)

non  il ne faut pas installer des os sur chaque partition juste dans les 8 premiers gigas, comme je t'ai dit sur le mail


----------



## salamèche (30 Avril 2002)

oui ei est plus vf, je pense que l'ordinateur est un peu plus rapide et je n'ai plus l'impression d'avoir des souris qui grignotent dedans, il siffle


----------



## salamèche (30 Avril 2002)

Jeje, c'est quoi SWAF? ça sert à quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2002)

jeje, j'ai a peu près la meme config que toi (à part Mac OS X). 
J'ai lu quelque part ailleurs, que le port Mezzanine était désactivé au delà de Mac OS 9. 
Comment savoir si la gamewizard est toujours active ?


----------



## salamèche (1 Mai 2002)

j'ai démonté la carte SCSI que j'avais sur ce port mezzannine, toute neuve . QUELQU'UN LA VEUX?


----------



## salamèche (1 Mai 2002)

Je crois que sur un 233 on ne peut avoir que 256 de RAM (D'après mon vendeur Gigapole)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2002)

et si jamais je met 320 Mo de ram sur mon 233,. que se passe-t-il : il explose?


----------



## salamèche (1 Mai 2002)

non elle est pas reconnue, mais je comprend pas, ya que deux place, tu voudrait mettre quoi et quoi comme barette?


----------



## jeje (2 Mai 2002)

Salut à tous

j'avais pas mis me prévenir par mail...  mais je vais répondre à vos questions maintenant.


D'après ce que je sais, on ne peut pas mettre plus de 256Mo sur un iMAc revA 
(un vendeur HORUS m'a dit qu'il n'a jamais essayé)
mais je crois que c'est quand même possible : http://www.owcomputing.com 

a vérifier.

Pour le disque 7200 tr je confirme c'est plus rapide.

pour la partition SWAP c'est conseillé pour MacOS X :
Mac OS X et tout système UNIX utilise de la SWAP (mémoire virtuelle). L'idéal est d'avoir les fichiers swapfile (chacun de 80Mo) sur un disque dur à part le plus rapide possible : quand le mac manque de RAM il passe sur le swap...

La deuxième solution est d'avoir une partition comme ca la swap se trouve toujours au même endroit et l'accès est plus rapide.

Bref le système est plus rapide.
http://www.mac4ever.com/MacOS.php?Choix=Article&NoArticle=235 


il existe même un logiciel "swapcop" qui déplace la swap sur la partition qu'on veut sans taper des commandes unix dans le terminal!

Personnellement je trouve que c'est mieux ainsi : les applis se lancent plus vite )

Pour la gamewizard, - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(, elle ne fonctionne pas sous OS X... et je ne me fais plus d'illusions comme 3dfx n'existe plus. Impossible de l'utiliser depuis classic car classic ne gère pas directement le hard. Il faut donc démarrer sous OS9 directement

Sous OS9.2 il faut ruser et réinstaller les anciennes extensions OPENGL / drivers ATI  (je sais plus lesquels... je vais chercher )


A+


----------



## jeje (2 Mai 2002)

Question subsidiaire :

est ce que l'un d'entre vous a pensé changer son processeur par :

Harmoni G3 500 ou 600 firewire
300$ ou 400$
iForce G4 500
365$

?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2002)

pour répondre à "salamèche": j'ai déja 64 mo sur le slot situé sous le processeur et j'ai 128 mo dessus. je compte remplacer cette derniere par une de 256 mo.

bon si elle est pas reconnue, je la revend à un copain pour son iMac flat panel

en fait je gonfle à bloc de façon à ne pas utiliser de mémoire virtuelle qui ralenti les appli( du moins sous 8.6)


----------



## salamèche (3 Mai 2002)

pour le cas ou ça marcherai tu devrait changer la 64 d'en dessous, c'est pas très difficille et nous prévenir si ça marche qu'on en profite.


----------



## jeje (3 Mai 2002)

Moi j'ai déjà fait l'inversion : j'ai mis 128Mo dessous le processeur et 64 dessus... et les 32 initiaux il sont dans le ibook de mon frère 
Je confirme c'est pas très dur

Je pense que la limitation initiale venait de la taille des barettes...

je pense que ca doit fonctionner!

PS : 

Votre avis sur changer le processeur de mon iMac???


----------



## salamèche (3 Mai 2002)

je l'envisage sérieusement, Lionel de Macbidouille (mon dentiste ) m'a parlé d'une carte accélératrice 466Mz . Je compte me rendre dans la boutique qu'il m'a indiqué pour voir s'il en reste.


----------



## jeje (3 Mai 2002)

C'est où en France cette boutique?


Personnellement j'ai regardé aux USA :

j'ai déjà commandé ma GameWizard la bas - pas de soucis (site OWC)

J'hésite entre une Harmoni 500 Mhz avec firewire (300 $) soit 400  + port

et la iForce G4 500Mhz qui coute 370$ 
avec les taxes ca fait 500  + port

cher donc...
car je peut revendre mon iMac + graveur externe pour 700 

et donc il n'y a pas beaucoup à rajouter pour un iMac G3...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2002)

bonjour à tous.
donc pour revenir sur la mémoire d'un rev A, la limite est 256 Mo: j'ai mis 128 en dessous et 256 en haut. ce qui fait un total de 256: rigolo non ?
je récupèrerais le 256 pour le prochain lcd qui heureusement est au format so-dimm.

pour ce qui est de mon DD maxtor de 20 Go:
- j'ai fait 4 partitions
- j'ai voulu installer mac Os 9.2.1 (avec un cd dédié à un Imac LCD) sur la première de 4Go; toujours le ? clignotant au redémarrage.
- j'ai voulu installer 8.5 sur la deuxième de 4Go (cd acheter chez apple): toukours le ? clignotant.
- j'ai tout réinitialisé et repartitionné et réinstallé 8.5 sur la première partition: et toujours rien
 CONCLUSION: qui veut un DD de 20 Go à moitier prix?
j'abandonne
à bientôt


----------



## iBen (7 Mai 2002)

Je ne comprends pas que ça ne marche pas, jai 40go sur mon 233 rév A.
Lordre des partitions : OSX sur la première avec 4go, os9 sur la deuxième avec 5.5go, Swap500mo et le reste pour mes docs et des applis.
Pour info ma partition Swap ne me sert plus à rien Je ne lai pas reformater mais depuis 10.1 elle na plus aucun intérêt.
A la limite pour les plus intéressés, le swap pour être performant devra être fait sur un autre DD pas une autre partition.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2002)

iben:
 de quelle marque est ton Dd?


----------



## jeje (7 Mai 2002)

Salut,

ton disque il est bien configuré en maître?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2002)

comment ça configurer en maitre, j'ai mis le Dd à la place de l'autre avec la nappe d'origine et c'est tout.
il monte sur le bureau et est reconnu par le mac car il me donne son nom ainsi que son numéro de série , etc....
alors c'est un peu moi qui suit esclave là non?


----------



## jeje (7 Mai 2002)

Point 1 : RAM 
http://www.memoryx.net/apple.html 

sur ce site (video, images, détails) : on peut mettre 512 Mo de RAM sur le iMAc revA

si firmware = 1.2

Point 2  : DD

normalement sur un coté du disque il y a des petites barettes qui disent si le disque est maitre ou esclave

si il est esclave alors je crois qu'on ne peut pas bouter dessus...

tu as essayé de zaper la pram ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2002)

point 2: 
quelles barettes sur le coté.moi je n'ai rien sur ce fichu disque.

point 1:
bon je ne sais pas si j'ai le bon firmware:
moi j'ai ça:" apple imac open firmware 3.0.f2" quand je fais la manip au démarrage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2002)

Bonjour, j'arrive un peu tard sur la question, mais j'ai peut-être une réponse. 
Moi aussi j'ai eu un disque maxtor (ancien) qui ne pouvait effectivement booter sur un mon imac rev B. En fait si je me souviens bien, cela vient du disque dur lui même qui ne peut pas accepter un grand nombre de réglages via les petits cavaliers (contrairement à un ibm par exemple). En effet sur les rev b on doit configurer le dd pour qu'il ai 16 têtes, ainsi il est bootable. Pour un dd ibm, pas de problème, pour un maxtor (en tout cas celui que j'avais) c'était impossible. Je ne sais plus ou j'avais trouvé cette info des 16 têtes (16 heads), mais je crois qu'elle est réellement vraie. 
Comme autre solution, tu peux toujours mettre deux disques dans ton imac (ou plutot à l'extérieur !!) en ajoutant une nappe pc et en configurant le maxtor en esclave. Je sais c'est de la bricol.... mais chez moi ca fait bien deux ans que ca marche sans problème (disque imac d'origine + ibm deskstar 30Go).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2002)

pour iben:
peut-tu me donner les références exactes de ton ibm?
je pense que je vais revendre mon maxtor ou en faire un pied de lampe.
merci


----------



## iBen (8 Mai 2002)

Mon DD est un IBM.


----------



## jeje (14 Mai 2002)

Pour continuer à propos de la RAM :

on peut mettre plus de 256Mo :

"Now you can have 512MB of memory in your PowerBook G3 or original iMac!

OWC SO-DIMM modules meet or exceed Apple Specifications insuring complete compatibility and a lifetime of reliable operation. Major brand chips are installed on a high quality third party board. Should an OWC provided memory module ever fail, a replacement will be provided free of charge upon the return of the failed/defective module to OWC."


site http://www.owcomputing.com 

(c'est la que j'ai acheté ma gamewizard)!


----------



## iBen (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> peut-tu me donner les références exactes de ton ibm?
je pense que je vais revendre mon maxtor ou en faire un pied de lampe.
merci <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est une ibm 40 Go 7200t/s. Il n'y en a qu'un mais je vérifie ça chez moi ce soir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2002)

allez, dernière tentative: je viens de récupérer un cd de mac os 9 . donc je vais redémonter tout ça et voir. je vous tiens au courant.
le démontage/remontage ne m'amuse plus du tout.
a+


----------



## salamèche (15 Mai 2002)

Xoon, j'ai aussi unDD IBM à 7200tr. ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi tu veux installer le 8.5 en plus du 9.2 et du X. La carte accélératrice serait dispo chez Mister Mac, rue Lafayette à Paris. J'avoue que ce serait un vrai bienfait surtout avec photoshop.
Quand au 512 de Ram si quelqu'un veut bien essayer.

Vous trouvez pas que les 233 bondibleu on été les plus beaux imac?


----------



## salamèche (15 Mai 2002)

d'après le lien donné plus haut on peut effectivement mettre une barette de 256 mais uniquement sur le slot du haut.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

et bien me revoilou au point de départ.
pour la ram: j'ai mis une barrette de 256 sur le slot du haut et il n'en reconnait que 128. donc avec celle du bas à 128 ça me fait un total de 256. sur le site d'apple la maj du firmware en 1.2 est donnée pour les imac évoluant avec netboot server ? qu'est-ce donc que ceci.

sinon pour en revenir à mon pb de DD maxtor:
un point important: JE NE VEUX PAS METTRE OS X
voila c'est dit.
donc j'ai installé un os 9 tout court sur mon DD sur la premiere partition de 4 Go. et toujours rien au démarrage à part le ?.
j'ai appelé maxtor, qui vous passe le bonjour (un peu d'humour). ils ne voyent pas du tout .
j'ai appelé apple qui ,eux veulent me faire payer 33,5 euros la prestation teléphonique d'un technicien. je les ai envoyer paître (poliment s'entend) dans les champs irlandais.
je dois avoir un pb avec mon imac au niveau....... je ne sais pas.
et pour finir, effectivement les bondi blue sont quand même les plus beaux malgrés tous mes déboires.
allez, à plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

je reviens avec  mon pb de DD; est- ce que ça peut provenir du fait que j'ai rajouté des barrettes de mémoire et que l'une d'elle n'est qu'à moitié reconnue?


----------

